# First time.



## Ron Evers (Oct 27, 2014)

Yesterday I bought a smoker, spent some time assembling it to discover my spare propane tanks were all empty.  Today I refilled two tanks & fired up the smoker.


----------



## goooner (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice bird!


----------



## Designer (Oct 27, 2014)

Yup, three shelves, three dishes.


----------



## snerd (Oct 27, 2014)

Did you let the bird chill in sink before smoking?!


----------



## annamaria (Oct 28, 2014)

The last pic is too funny!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone else headin' to Ron's for supper?


----------



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Anyone else headin' to Ron's for supper?



Actually, we all were wondering what was keeping you?  T'was delicious.

(Sorry Ron, - those pictures are really food porn.  And that's meant in a very good way.)


----------



## tirediron (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 29, 2014)

I used chips from the cherry tree I cut down which gave a mild smoky flavour.  Quite pleasing!


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 16, 2014)

snerd said:


> Did you let the bird chill in sink before smoking?!


:lol  :lol


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 16, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Yesterday I bought a smoker, spent some time assembling it to discover my spare propane tanks were all empty.  Today I refilled two tanks & fired up the smoker.
> 
> View attachment 87952
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots and I'm sure will be delicious!


----------

